

Adobe Invites Others to Use Its Innovation-In-a-Box Idea - mikemajzoub
http://recode.net/2015/02/09/adobe-says-others-free-to-use-its-innovation-in-a-box-idea/

======
mikemajzoub
I was excited to read about this - it seems like a great way to encourage new
ideas.

Would you support it if your company did this? Have any readers participated
in this program or one like it?

